# DFW Aquatic Plant Club meeting May 21 in Flower Mound



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

DFW Aquatic Plant Club May 2017 Meeting In Flower Mound:

The May 2017 DFW Aquatic Plant Club meeting will be held at Rift to Reef Aquatics in Flower Mound, TX on Sunday May 21st at 1pm. Cory Hopkins will be performing a landscaping demo on a small tank that will be raffled off at the meeting. Rift to Reef is normally closed on Sunday and they are opening just for the meeting. 
The meeting will start with club business including a synopsis of the 2017 Aquatic Gardener Association Convention that was held in Denver, CO on April 28-30. All of the board members and 2 additional members made the trip.
After the business is concluded, Cory will start the aquascaping demo. Door Prizes and Plant trades will occur at the end of the meeting. The meeting is open to anyone who cares to join us but remember that only club members can participate in the door prizes, raffles and plant swap. You may join at the meeting.

May 21 (Sunday) 1pm
Host - Rift to Reef Aquatics
Flower Mound
Aquascaping demonstration by Cory Hopkins
Address: 5801 Long Praire Rd #740, Flower Mound, TX 75028
Phone: (972) 441-7660 (store number).

here is Cory's work. https://www.facebook.com/aquascapingbycoryhopkins/

Brad Boustead (bsboust)
Secretary DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I will be bringing some various Crypts, African Fern (Bolbitis Heudelotti), Bacopa Caroliniana, Ludwigia Glandulosa for the plant swap and a few Buces for the door prize drawing.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I have a few ferns and rotella I mean rotala how ever it's spelled I always say rotella (which is a automotive oil )


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

A couple of guys were interested in my star grass when the meeting was at my place in March. Sorry, I don't know your names. Let me know if you want some. I don't have much extra, but should be enough to get a couple of people started. I also have some small to medium sized assassin snails.


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

I am interested in some of your assassin snails


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

OK. I will bring some assassins for you.


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

I could use a few assassin snails too if you have enough to spare.


----------



## mscotty12321 (Jan 31, 2015)

I will bring some assassins for you too, orbitup. I am not sure how many I will find. Should be at least 6 for both of you.

Does anybody have any mini or dwarf Bolbitis? There were clippings shared at the July meeting last year, along with the regular size? I thought I got a clipping of the mini one. I attached that piece to some wood and it progressively grew larger and larger. It is now full size. Maybe it stays smaller due to environmental conditions or whether it gets its roots in substrate? This piece took off once it got its roots in the substrate.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I think it was Michael P. who brought the mini/dwarf bolbitis. Alex bought some in tissue sample form at the convention but he has informed me it all melted. 

I am bringing a large amount of the regular size bolbitis along with some Bacopa and various crypts. I also have several Bucephalandra cuttings from 2 or 3 different species to be given out as door prizes.


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

Great meeting and demo. Thanks Cory. I'm not just saying that because I won it .


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks. so I heard cory became a member of dfwapc, great to have you cory.


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

Filling it up!


----------



## bsboust (Nov 26, 2014)

Excellent aquascaping demonstration Cory! Thanks for letting us host our May meeting at Rift 2 Reef on Sunday when the store was open. I know Nick especially appreciates all your hard work (and the tank he took home  ).
For those who couldn't make the meeting or just want to see the demo again check facebook for Cory Hopkins videos and watch the aquascaping demo at Rift 2 Reef Aquatics.

Brad Boustead
Secretary
DFW Aquatic Plant Club


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

here is the Video for the ones that couldn't make it. 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10213675646433847


----------

